

Move Your Startup to St. Louis, Get $50,000 - arnoldoMuller
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-12-12/move-your-startup-to-st-dot-louis-get-50-000

======
ArchGrantsII
Not only does the organization provide free money, taking no equity in winning
companies, but the whole entrepreneurial eco-system is thriving. The interplay
between the two mechanisms, the funding arm and the wide array of low-cost
support available, provides the building blocks for starting and growing your
business.

------
dpatri22
Also, St. Louis is a very affordable place to run your business. Center of the
country, good talent available and a growing startup community

------
arnoldoMuller
My start-up simMachines obtained the grant during 2012. Feel free to ask
questions about our experience.

